# U.S. Automotive History and the Chevy Vega



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy

Had one just like that in 1970, 2 speed auto tranny, heater but no radio. My mother won it in a raffle and I was without wheels at the time so I bought it from her for $1500 (think the sticker price was around $1900). Actually had no problem with the car (except for really bad lack of power) but got paid back in spades when I traded it in for a 1974 Vega GT wagon. The wagon had a warped engine within a year. Was living large in 73 when I married and had 2 cars, the red Vega and a red Pinto... When I got a new car in 78, they refused to take the Vega wagon as a trade-in but they gave me 200 off the price of the new car..Of course the brand new car I bought (referred to as a r-r-r-rolling hunkajunk by my scottish mechanic) taught me alot about working on cars and keeping them running...79 MG Midget, actually kept that car for 20 years.


----------



## GURPS

Thankfully I kept to Air Cooled VW's


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ... the red Vega and a red Pinto...



Of Vega AND Pinto?

 All you needed was a Gremlin for a complete trifecta.


----------



## Gilligan

When I was in grad school, one of the courses in industrial economics relied almost entirely on the story of the Vega as their case study in eveything that can possibly go horribly awry.  Because on that project...they hit every "wrong" button there was.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> All you needed was a Gremlin for a complete trifecta.




Hey ......


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Hey ......




Ehhh... one of mine was a Chevette.


----------



## GURPS

I bought a 1980 Chevette with the HO Motor in 1989 I paid the girl $ 200 

[Chilton's listed the HO Motor as 2 - 4 HP more than Stock] the thing I noticed was a more tubular exhaust manifold and a dual y configuration]

the Trans slipped in the 2 -3 shift but I drove it for almost 2 yrs until the motor spun a rod bearing

I bought an Engine and Trans w/69k for another $ 250 bucks and swap the pair out over New Years Weekend 

I totaled the car 4 months later    


the top speed was about 80 mph you could hit 85 down hill

1978-1980 1.6L High Output

Horsepower - 74
Torque - 88ft/lbs
Bore - 3.228''
Stroke - 2.908''
Redline - 5300 RPM

1979-1981 1.6L

Horsepower - 70
Torque - 82ft/lbs
Bore - 3.228''
Stroke - 2.908''
Redline - 5300 RPM


----------



## black dog

Has one looked at the prices of Vega's lately?  Especially the panel Wagons....


----------



## Bann

My dad got a Vega wagon when we first moved back to the states in 1972.  That dang car was the one I had to drive when I got my license (which I didn't get until 1977) if I wanted to drive!   It would would cut out and stall at the stoplights -and my brother was so embarrassed he would slink down in the seat and tell me I didn't know how to drive    It wasn't even my fault!    

Dad showed me how to get it to start back up for awhile until he got it fixed.  I think he had the air filter (?) off and a screwdriver stuck in the butterfly thingy in the carburetor (?) to keep it open until you started it?    Something like that.  Anyway, it was a car trick to learn and I was able to get the car to start when I needed to.  

I really didn't plan on getting a Vega as my first car after that - but dad knew the Chevrolet dealer in Mechanicsville and he got a great deal on 2 Vegas - the last year they were made.  He gave me the pick of the two and I chose the Red 3 speed Sedan.   I ran that thing for over 100,000 miles commuting back & forth to DC to work. I think I had it for at least 5 or 6 years.  It was great on gas, I think I only replaced the tires 1 or 2 times, brakes, once.  The car ran great most of the time!  (even though the timing belt went out on the South Capitol Street bridge once!)   

I was even driving that car in my carpool the day the Air Florida crash happened.  Lots of memories in that car.  
Good times.


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> screwdriver stuck in the butterfly thingy in the carburetor (?) to keep it open until you started it?



Yes! What was that called, I can't remember. I had a Dodge that I had to do that. It always stuck closed.


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Yes! What was that called, I can't remember. I had a Dodge that I had to do that. It always stuck closed.


I know the carburetor - what's butterfly thingy?


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> I know the carburetor - what's butterfly thingy?



Yes the butterfly thingy. I just remembered what it's called. A choke!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Wifey had a Chevette when we married. We ended up running it up to 100,000 miles and gave it to one of the locals. The oil light came on once and I had to add 3 quarts to bring it back up to full. That damn thing was bullet proof.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> Wifey had a Chevette when we married. We ended up running it up to 100,000 miles and gave it to one of the locals. The oil light came on once and I had to add 3 quarts to bring it back up to full. That damn thing was bullet proof.



We had a Chevette for a couple years. Other than feeling like I was going to die when I merged on a highway, it was the most dependable car I ever had. Never had one bit of trouble with it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> We had a Chevette for a couple years. Other than feeling like I was going to die when I merged on a highway, it was the most dependable car I ever had. Never had one bit of trouble with it.


I remember that feeling oh so well. I commuted to Alexandria for about a year. As soon as I crossed the bridge on the way home I would have to floor it to build up enough speed to make it all the way up the off ramp for 210.


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Yes the butterfly thingy. I just remembered what it's called. A choke!


  That's what I thought it was, but I figured there had to be a more technical name for it!


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> Wifey had a Chevette when we married. We ended up running it up to 100,000 miles and gave it to one of the locals. The oil light came on once and I had to add 3 quarts to bring it back up to full. That damn thing was bullet proof.


 I'm not a car fanatic - I should Google this - but I seem to remember the Vega's problem was the aluminum block engine.

Wasn't the Chevette the car that came out after Chevrolet got rid of the aluminum block engine in the Vega?  (I think my car's year was the year after they got rid of it)


----------



## Bann

So, my Chevy Vega was a 1977 model.  According to Wikipedia -   (much of which I don't even understand because I'm not that mechanically inclined.  )  



> Serious problems with the engine led to a redesign for 1976–1977. Marketed as the Dura-Built 140, the new engine had improved coolant pathways, redesigned cylinder head with quieter hydraulic valve lifters, longer-life valve stem seals that reduced oil consumption by 50%, and redesigned water pump, head gasket, and thermostat. Warranty was upgraded to five years or 60,000 miles (97,000 km).[35] In 1977 a pulse-air system was added to meet stricter 1977 U.S. exhaust emission regulations and the engine paint color (used on all Chevrolet engines) changed from orange to blue.[_citation needed_]











						Chevrolet Vega - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GURPS

Bann said:


> - but I seem to remember the Vega's problem was the aluminum block engine.




Chevy eventually fixed all the issues with the original motor .. the video covers it


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> Chevy eventually fixed all the issues with the original motor .. the video covers it


  I didn't watch it as I am not that mechanically inclined/interested enough.


----------



## Merlin99

Bann said:


> I'm not a car fanatic - I should Google this - but I seem to remember the Vega's problem was the aluminum block engine.
> 
> Wasn't the Chevette the car that came out after Chevrolet got rid of the aluminum block engine in the Vega?  (I think my car's year was the year after they got rid of it)


It was a crappy engine, but when you dropped a 350 in it it was a good car for a while. The next problem though was the car was built for a tiny engine and when you nailed the gas on the SBC eventually it twisted the frame.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> I remember that feeling oh so well. I commuted to Alexandria for about a year. As soon as I crossed the bridge on the way home I would have to floor it to build up enough speed to make it all the way up the off ramp for 210.



I know. I'd have the pedal to the floor and it still wouldn't get up any speed. It would be a little scary at times.


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> That's what I thought it was, but I figured there had to be a more technical name for it!



There may be, I don't know


----------



## limblips

My two forays in to the POS car world were a 1974 Gremlin X, totaled when a girl putting on her makeup ran the red light.  It really wasn't a bad car and I never had to put much in it but it was just so stark.  And my pinnacle of buying crap was a 1976 Fiat 128 3P.  I had to carry a spare clutch cable because they broke every 5-10K and the oil sender units would start leaking every few K miles.  My grumpy old man named it Mussolini's Revenge but he did help me keep it going.


----------



## Gilligan

I've been lucky I guess...have owned countless cars and trucks since the early 70s and not one of them were in the turd category. I sure wish like hell I could get some of them back though:

1963 El Dorado convertible
1966 Mustang  (two..both V8 4-speeds..one was a GT)
1957 Chevy Bel Air..with a '67 vette 327 in it
1967 Jaguar XJ6
1964 Buick Riviera
1970 Road Runner, 440-6 pack, 4 speed.
1972 Pantera
1959 Triumph Tr3
1975 Lincoln Continental 2-dr
..and a ton of '66-77 Broncos...'78-95 Broncos and pickups...and more old VWs (including two Meyers Manxs) than I could possibly count.

If we'd only known...


----------



## limblips

I neglected to mention my $40.00 brush painted Kelly Green 1961 Rambler station wagon.  For a young high schooler it was Caesars Chariot.  It made many beer trips for Friday nights at the lake and with the back seat folded down it made quite a comfortable place for young ladies and I to read the bible and quote scriptures.  It was actually a really good solid car.  Alas, my errant brother tried to play Baja race driver with it and smoked the tranny.


----------



## Bann

limblips said:


> I neglected to mention my $40.00 brush painted Kelley Green 1961 Rambler station wagon.  For a young high schooler it was Caesars Chariot.  It made many beer trips for Friday nights at the lake and with the *back seat folded down it make quite a comfortable place for young ladies and I to read the bible and quote scriptures. * It was actually a really good solid car.  Alas, my errant brother tried to play Baja race driver with it and smoked the tranny.


----------



## Bonehead

My friend in high school had a rear engine corvair he undercoated the entire body...it blew out spark plugs on a regular interval. Fun car though.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Gilligan said:


> I've been lucky I guess...have owned countless cars and trucks since the early 70s and not one of them were in the turd category. I sure wish like hell I could get some of them back though:
> 
> 1963 El Dorado convertible
> 1966 Mustang  (two..both V8 4-speeds..one was a GT)
> 1957 Chevy Bel Air..with a '67 vette 327 in it
> 1967 Jaguar XJ6
> 1964 Buick Riviera
> 1970 Road Runner, 440-6 pack, 4 speed.
> 1972 Pantera
> 1959 Triumph Tr3
> 1975 Lincoln Continental 2-dr
> ..and a ton of '66-77 Broncos...'78-95 Broncos and pickups...and more old VWs (including two Meyers Manxs) than I could possibly count.
> 
> If we'd only known...


440 6 PACK 4 SPEED CAR TRY TO FIND OR BUY 1 NOW..THOSE THINGS WERE FASTER THEN THE HEMI POWERED CARS


----------



## GregV814

1966 mustang, 1965 Chevy Van, 1965 MGB, (2)1931 Model A's, 1967 Cutlass, several 1950-52 chevy coupes, 1937 Ford, 1939 Master Deluxe, 76 Monza (crap), 73 Polara, 69 Nova, 3 Model A trucks, 52 chevrolet 1 ton panel, 65 austin Healy sprite, 76 TurdBird, 2 vettes, 84 elcamino, 70 Impala, 67 F100 shortbed, 85 silverado, ...... lost count...

worst car without a doubt was the 1976 Monza....worst, worst


----------



## SandieGarry

My first car was a brand new Chevette. Bought it at Ritter's Chevrolet in Mechanicsville. Kept it for about 4 years. Great little car, drove from Mechanicsville to Alexandria, Va every day for work.


----------



## GURPS

Chevette's were not terrible ...... just slow and under powered

my EX FIL had a 1979 model .... he put a $ 50 Core Motor or long block that was lying over in the dirt, at the junk yard swapped over all the stuff ... and put about 80k miles on that car as a courier


----------



## Grumpy

GregV814 said:


> 1966 mustang, 1965 Chevy Van, 1965 MGB, (2)1931 Model A's, 1967 Cutlass, several 1950-52 chevy coupes, 1937 Ford, 1939 Master Deluxe, 76 Monza (crap), 73 Polara, 69 Nova, 3 Model A trucks, 52 chevrolet 1 ton panel, 65 austin Healy sprite, 76 TurdBird, 2 vettes, 84 elcamino, 70 Impala, 67 F100 shortbed, 85 silverado, ...... lost count...
> 
> worst car without a doubt was the 1976 Monza....worst, worst


This post made me think and try to count the cars I had at one time or another..Worst of the lot was a 74 Vega, then a 72 Capri. Best car I had was probably an 06 Mustang GT..Had 186k miles on it when I got rid of it, still ran like it was new. Never burnt oil, only issue I had was changing plugs, big problem with those engines. Had a 63 Mercury Marauder with a 390 that you could stand next to and never know it was running..Quietest idling car I've ever been around. When this thread started, I would have guessed I had had around 25 cars over my lifetime, earlier today went back through the years counting and got up to 35 cars, lot of memories with all of them.


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> When this thread started, I would have guessed I had had around 25 cars over my lifetime, earlier today went back through the years counting and got up to 35 cars, lot of memories with all of them.




 


yeah I've had a bunch .... all through the 90's various VW Beetles ... a 78 VW Westfalia , 85 Ford LTD .... in the 2000's still driving a 69 Baja Bug ... then I bought this 95 Saturn that already had 135k and put on a 125,000 in 12 yrs ... probably the longest I ever had a vehicle besides an 83 Jeep Cherokee Full Size [ last yr the Cherokee nameplate was on a Wagoneer - in 84 the XJ came out and that was the Jeep Cherokee from there on out The Wagoneer FJ was the Grand Wagoneer after that ]


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> We had a Chevette for a couple years. Other than feeling like I was going to die when I merged on a highway, it was the most dependable car I ever had. Never had one bit of trouble with it.


My dad's broke a timing belt (chain?) Out in the middle of no where. My mom and I sat in it for two hours until he came back with a tow truck, some cows were starting to get curious about it sitting there.


----------



## kom526

A buddy of mine had a Vega just for the track that had a 402. Yeah it was loud and fast.


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> My dad's broke a timing belt (chain?) Out in the middle of no where. My mom and I sat in it for two hours until he came back with a tow truck, some cows were starting to get curious about it sitting there.



The Chevette and the T1000 had a timing belt, the ones that tended to break timing belts also had P/S and A/C and the crankshaft pulley bolt snapped and the crankshaft belt pulley went forward and that allowed the bottom timing belt drive gear to so walk forward on the crankshaft and shut down the engine... Thus having the need to drill out the broken bolt and setup both timing belt gears and install a new belt.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

black dog said:


> The Chevette and the T1000 had a timing belt, the ones that tended to break timing belts also had P/S and A/C and the crankshaft pulley bolt snapped and the crankshaft belt pulley went forward and that allowed the bottom timing belt drive gear to so walk forward on the crankshaft and shut down the engine... Thus having the need to drill out the broken bolt and setup both timing belt gears and install a new belt.


Yep both his had PS and AC, I think they were Chevette LE


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> Yep both his had PS and AC, I think they were Chevette LE



 I drilled out dozens when I worked as a line mechanic for Tom Hatton Pontiac in Rockville as a young man.  LOL...


----------



## GURPS

56k Mile Survivor: 1971 Chevrolet Vega
					

The Chevy Vega, other than perhaps the noteworthy Cosworth Vega, are seldom seen these days, although more than 2 million of them were built back in the 1970s.  It was Chevy’s first foray into the sub-compact car market, but they had mechanical and quality problems that were worked on overtime...




					barnfinds.com


----------

